# Ms. Mofet's Poached Eggs (Instant Pot)



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2018)

*Ms. Mofet's Poached Eggs (Instant Pot)*

Spray baby food trays/egg bite molds with butter flavor cooking oil of choice (or butter very well)
Crack 1 cold from fridge large egg into each mold well
Place 1 cup hot water into inner pot
Place mold with eggs on trivet with handles up
Carefully lower trivet into inner pot
 
Lock on lid and set valve to sealing
Select Steam Mode, High Pressure, adjust to 2 minutes.
When Beep sounds allow a 2 minute NPR (Natural Pressure Release) then QR (Quick Release) 
When pin drops open lid


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 21, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 21, 2018)

Thank you PF


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 22, 2018)

Thank you msmofet.. I will be trying them in my IP..  
Ross


----------

